# Where's the roundabout?



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2022)

I've not been on much for a few days, but I notice the roundabout seems to have stalled. I've been seeing the same "Venison Red Barn/Cheddar SS" for a couple of days and nothing else.
I also noticed just now that the "Administrator(s) on line" is no longer there. It's the same whether I log in or not and if I don't log in the ads definitely work LOL!
Have there been new "improvements" that I don't know about?
I still see latest posts and get email notifications.....


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2022)

Whoops! Staff online is back....


----------



## normanaj (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been seeing the same featured post for quite some time also but I still see the Staff Online banner.


----------

